# Quota Fehler obwohl von 500 MB nur 240 MB verbraucht



## andy1965 (5. Okt. 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bekomme bei einem Kunden plötzlich einen Quota Fehler:

[FONT=&quot]#< #5.2.0 x-unix; /bin/cat: write error: Disk quota exceeded procmail: Program failure (1) of "/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/bin/clamassassin" procmail: Rescue of unfiltered data succeeded error writing to /tmp/.spamassassin20223uT26OUtmp: Disk quota exceeded at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin line 347. procmail: Program failure (122) of "/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin" procmail: Rescue of unfiltered data succeeded procmail: Quota exceeded while writing "/var/www/web42/user/(geheim ;-))/Maildir/tmp/1286261015.20211_0.(geheim ;-))"> #SMTP#[/FONT]

Jemand einen Tipp woran das liegen könnte?

Stimmt die Quota Berechnung nicht?


Systemdaten: Centos 5.5 x64, IPConfig 2.2.37

Danke vorab


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2010)

Die Quota Berechnung ist vermutlich korrekt. Möglicherweise liegen größere Dateien im /tmp Verzeichnis, in der ispconfig quota anzeige sind nur dateien im web Folder berücksichtigt.

Du kannst das quota überprüfen mit:

repquota -avug


----------



## andy1965 (5. Okt. 2010)

Das wars, in den Postfächern "schlummern" mehr als 300 MB.

Danke.


----------

